# Dug a couple, had a couple.



## Mailman1960 (Jun 22, 2021)

Not that old, but very clean.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2021)

Real nice and clean.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Real nice and clean.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

Received Coca-Cola package  today. Appreciate the cap very nice. Giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Received Coca-Cola package  today. Appreciate the cap very nice. Giddy up


War cap i believe went on a clear Coke.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> War cap i believe went on a clear Coke.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Out of the hundreds of bottles I dug up from the dump not one Coke bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Out of the hundreds of bottles I dug up from the dump not one Coke bottle


I know a couple people that have never or found only a couple of Coca-Cola bottle. I have cases of hobble skirts from over the years. I still like finding X-mas 1923 or 1915 pat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know a couple people that have never or found only a couple of Coca-Cola bottle. I have cases of hobble skirts from over the years. I still like finding X-mas 1923 or 1915 pat.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I guess I'll just have to keep looking. I went back to pick up several more of those green bottles to see if there were any marks on them maybe you know what they mean. Only the first one has root on the bottom. I believe root was a Bottling Company. Hobble skirts I'm still new to this you know.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I guess I'll just have to keep looking. I went back to pick up several more of those green bottles to see if there were any marks on them maybe you know what they mean. Only the first one has root on the bottom. I believe root was a Bottling Company. Hobble skirts I'm still new to this you know.


 sorry put the wrong picture could read this one better


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> sorry put the wrong picture could read this one better


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 29, 2021)

Root glass is the one that came up with the Coca-Cola hobbleskirt. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

